# Another Fine Meal By Chef Extraordinaire Lon



## Lon (May 3, 2016)

Tuscan Roasted Chicken Breast with Roasted Mixed Vegetables Milano & Pinot Noir Wine


----------



## fureverywhere (May 3, 2016)

I will be right over!!!!!!!


----------



## Falcon (May 3, 2016)

Looks good Lon.  Should keep your waistline trim......small portion.  Go easy on that wine.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 3, 2016)

I'm having a glass of wine right now, too!


----------



## WheatenLover (May 3, 2016)

That looks delicious!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2016)

Looks yummy Lon!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 3, 2016)

Very nicely plated as usual. Enjoy.


----------

